# WTF is this!!??



## scootermagoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe not so much a joke but more like "What the F*#@!!"  I ran across this in Ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stove-BBQ-e...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5d36858f0a.

What in the hell kind of garbage is this?  The english translation, or whatever that is, is atrocious!  I thought it is good for a laugh.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 19, 2012)

Stocking stuffer! ahaha I might have to...get one..  Just look at how hot it got those coals :)


----------



## bowhunter35 (Dec 24, 2012)

yea buddy


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 24, 2012)

I want 2 of them!!!!


----------



## roller (Dec 24, 2012)

You know this could be very useful in an electric smoker with little ventilation when using the AMAZN smoker...just a thought...I am going to try one ...


----------



## roller (Dec 24, 2012)

Just ordered it !!!!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 24, 2012)

ha ha, unifrom wind, ha ha ha...


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 25, 2012)

I am going to request a commission from the seller for Rollers order!


----------



## big casino (Dec 25, 2012)

I ran across these things the other day too, like roller said I thought they could be useful


----------

